
Ask HN: Help to Delete a Google Account? - Ultramanoid
I haven&#x27;t used the account I had with Google for several years now. I just tried to delete it on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;myaccount.google.com&#x2F;<p>I made sure there is no data in it ( there isn&#x27;t, none, zero ) and when I went to delete it, it required me to fetch an Android device that no longer exists ( literally, was dismantled years ago for pieces ) to sign into it and get a code from it to continue.<p>This is very irritating. I do not use Google Services on Android or have any Google software installed anywhere. There&#x27;s a &quot;More ways to verify&quot; link that circles back to the same long-dead device.<p>I tried to kill only the Gmail service for good, but even to do that ( as opposed to the whole Google account ) requires the same impossible step.<p>Any other obvious way to delete a Google account that I am missing ?
======
Ultramanoid
Answering myself and for anyone else who might benefit.

I thought I had reviewed ALL options in the Google account's data section in
these past few hours, but there was an old device still listed under devices
that I needed to remove just now.

Removing it did away also with the requirement to use it when deleting the
account.

Good riddance !

